# $200 Pig



## Liver and Onions

http://www.supergranch.com/packages.htm

While I was looking to see how many deer ranches were in Mecosta County(CWD issue) I saw that this place in Morley had some rather cheap pigs.
I only came up with 2 deer farms in Mecosta County. This one and the one that everyone has heard of. 

L & O


----------



## BeagleHunter&Fishermen

Liver and Onions said:


> http://www.supergranch.com/packages.htm
> 
> While I was looking to see how many deer ranches were in Mecosta County(CWD issue) I saw that this place in Morley had some rather cheap pigs.
> I only came up with 2 deer farms in Mecosta County. This one and the one that everyone has heard of.
> 
> L & O


I was tempted to go on a hunt here until I did some research and found this, I figured I might as well pay a pig farmer $400 bucks to kill a pig at that point.


----------



## Liver and Onions

Not exactly a great ad for a Super G pig hunt. Guessing not many animals are leaving that ranch these days unless they are in a DNR truck.

L & O


----------



## triplelunger

BeagleHunter&Fishermen said:


> I was tempted to go on a hunt here until I did some research and found this, I figured I might as well pay a pig farmer $400 bucks to kill a pig at that point.


Curious. Why not save $200 and butcher it up the way you want it?


----------



## junkman

Is it still considered hunting when you have walk up and kick the animal you want to shoot?


----------



## bowhunter19

That's honestly unbelievable they are or were in business. Could never imagine going to something like that


----------



## triplelunger

junkman said:


> Is it still considered hunting when you have walk up and kick the animal you want to shoot?


No... but they sure taste good...


----------



## BeagleHunter&Fishermen

bowhunter19 said:


> That's honestly unbelievable they are or were in business. Could never imagine going to something like that


No, that is why I passed on the hunt.


----------



## toppm

That is an odd video.


----------



## BeagleHunter&Fishermen

toppm said:


> That is an odd video.


I don't want to be that guy but it is "Hunts" like that, that give us real hunters a bad name. And most people I talk to that have done these pig hunts has said it is similar at other ranches.


----------



## Lumberman

It's not a hunt it's a harvest. 

I think some folks should have to go in there a kill a pig. They would have a much better understanding of where food comes from.


----------



## Liver and Onions

BeagleHunter&Fishermen said:


> I don't want to be that guy but it is "Hunts" like that, that give us real hunters a bad name. And most people I talk to that have done these pig hunts has said it is similar at other ranches.


I don't care if someone wants to kill their own pig for meat. Someone is going to kill farm raised pigs at some point. We killed plenty of farm raised animals on the farm as I was growing up. I was raised with killing animals for food. My problem comes with the parents who think this is the type of hunt that their kid should tape and then put it on the internet. 
How about just going to the ranch, killing your pig and then tell your friends you got to pick out a pig and shoot it for the family freezer. 

L & O


----------



## Timberdoodle2

i was asked to go along on one of these hunts with a nephew and his friends and my brother.. it is just like they showed it, plain ole shooting fish in a barrel. the nephew asked me i f wanted to take something and i refused and told hi i didnt want to go back to watch even.. same farm as the video.. the elk would walk right up to you and it was ironic that in the CABIN, there were pictures of some celebrities from radio shows or tv with there pics of trophy animals mostly elk... yuck in big letters,, i told my nephew my thoughts and he still went back and took his nephew along to show the big game hunting style... sad just plain sad.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

That video was pathetic. So are those idiots. So you can go to this "ranch" and "hunt" a domestic pig? WTH is the point?


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Lumberman said:


> It's not a hunt it's a harvest.
> 
> I think some folks should have to go in there a kill a pig. They would have a much better understanding of where food comes from.


How about an ethical harvest? That idiot said he did want to shoot it in the hay. I think that was after the kid kicked it but before he threw a rock at it. He probably felt better about it after it ran a few yards away and shot it again. How about just walking up to it and plugging it, point blank, between the eyes to harvest it. This was a really weird video.


----------



## Lumberman

Boardman Brookies said:


> How about an ethical harvest? That idiot said he did want to shoot it in the hay. I think that was after the kid kicked it but before he threw a rock at it. He probably felt better about it after it ran a few yards away and shot it again. How about just walking up to it and plugging it, point blank, between the eyes to harvest it. This was a really weird video.


I agree the videos odd.


----------



## BeagleHunter&Fishermen

Lumberman said:


> I agree the videos odd.


Youtube Super G Ranch, there are some more odd videos there.


----------



## hypox

Serial killer in the making....


----------



## Tamike3030

Ya I could have killed it with a screwdriver


----------



## junkman

I just can't stand it when somebody calls that a hunt.Call it what ever you want but it's not a hunt.I have hunted real wild boar in Florida and it was nothing like that.


----------



## Liver and Onions

MERGANZER said:


> This guy is my nominee for D-bag of the year! What an idiot. Why was he shaking like her shot a real wild game animal? He walked right up to it and shot from 5 yards away. Unbelievable.
> 
> Ganzer


You don't think that he is just haming it up ? I took it to be a joke. I doubt that the farm liked that this video was posted to the internet. My bet is that this video hurt business big time.

Even though it's not hunting, why people are upset about someone wanting to put a pig in the freezer and they wish to kill it themselves, they are all bothered by it ???? 

L & O


----------



## MERGANZER

Liver and Onions said:


> You don't think that he is just haming it up ? I took it to be a joke. I doubt that the farm liked that this video was posted to the internet. My bet is that this video hurt business big time.
> 
> Even though it's not hunting, why people are upset about someone wanting to put a pig in the freezer and they wish to kill it themselves, they are all bothered by it ????
> 
> L & O


I don't care either way I just wouldn't portray it as hunting with my young son. I know a guy who did this for a bison "hunt" He knew it wasn't a hunt but he got a special $400.00 price for it and for that money there is a ton of great tablefare. I think he paid processing and had $600.00 total which is a great deal. Depending on pork prices etc. I would consider a cheap opportunity.

Ganzer


----------



## Magnet

That kind of food gathering is not for me...... but.

A man's gotta eat.... I'm not gonna judge him on how he goes about getting his food..... as long as it's legal.... and it's legal.

I've seen dad's take there kids to trout ponds instead of taking them to the river where it's more like "fair chase"..... but that's ok...... right?


----------



## Lumberman

If this is how you gather your food. Then good you're a better person then me. 

If this is how you hunt. Then you're off track. 

Simple as that.


----------



## Direwolfe

Liver and Onions said:


> You don't think that he is just haming it up ? I took it to be a joke. I doubt that the farm liked that this video was posted to the internet. My bet is that this video hurt business big time.
> 
> Even though it's not hunting, why people are upset about someone wanting to put a pig in the freezer and they wish to kill it themselves, they are all bothered by it ????
> 
> L & O


No, I don't think he's "hamming" it up. He's taking his victory lap in his head. If he didn't think this was real hunting vs selecting a pig to harvest, why the full camouflage and use of a bow? This guy thinks he just killed a huge wild boar at the risk of his life and produced a video about it for the HSUS. Just want the meat? Go to your local 4H auction. You're just as responsible for the death of hog but have a better quality product as well as supporting the community.


----------



## Liver and Onions

Direwolfe said:


> No, I don't think he's "hamming" it up.
> .............


We will disagree on this event. For me this was a guy spoofing a pig hunting at Super G.

L & O


----------



## alpha buc

BeagleHunter&Fishermen said:


> I was tempted to go on a hunt here until I did some research and found this, I figured I might as well pay a pig farmer $400 bucks to kill a pig at that point.


----------



## alpha buc

That was the most disgusting video I ever watched. That Dad should be ashamed of himself for teaching his kid to hunt like that.


----------



## Fishfoote

Easily the worst case of animal cruelty as a hunt I've ever seen. Should be illegal.


----------



## MIfishslayer91

alpha buc said:


> That was the most disgusting video I ever watched. That Dad should be ashamed of himself for teaching his kid to hunt like that.


Really? The most disgusting video you have EVER watched is a guy shooting a pig? Keep on keepin on snowflake!


----------



## alpha buc

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Really? The most disgusting video you have EVER watched is a guy shooting a pig? Keep on keepin on snowflake!


----------



## alpha buc

I got a snowflake for you!!!!!


----------



## thelastlemming

Wow. I had no idea that a canned hunt was that lame. I assumed that the animals were at least a little weary of man, those animals were straight up tame. That dad needs to teach the boy what hunting and respect for game is really all about.


----------



## Robert Holmes

thelastlemming said:


> Wow. I had no idea that a canned hunt was that lame. I assumed that the animals were at least a little weary of man, those animals were straight up tame. That dad needs to teach the boy what hunting and respect for game is really all about.


No different than shooting them under a corn feeder like they do in the south. Sure they are wild pigs but you shoot one, wait a bit and they come back....sometimes.


----------



## jrose

vsmorgantown said:


> That is pretty pathetic, we kill and butcher hogs and that's what that is, it sure isn't hunting. Check this other Super G "hog hunt" out. This cracks me up, does this guy really think this is hunting? Then in the video he says....."He was chain us and snortin at us." Unreal.


That guy in the video is pathetic!! What a douche bag!!


----------



## Drake

Liver and Onions said:


> Not exactly a great ad for a Super G pig hunt. Guessing not many animals are leaving that ranch these days unless they are in a DNR truck.
> 
> L & O


I hope in the after hunt interview the hunter didn't say it was a tough hunt!
Looked more of an execution!
Dave


----------



## Liver and Onions

http://www.supergranch.com/

Surprised that this place is open for business. WTH. No deer or elk now.

L & O


----------



## eyecatcher1

Can't call it a hunt because it was a fenced hunt but you will congratulate the first guy you see that shoots a deer of his food plot. Seems a little hypocritical.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

eyecatcher1 said:


> Can't call it a hunt because it was a fenced hunt but you will congratulate the first guy you see that shoots a deer of his food plot. Seems a little hypocritical.


I can't remember the last time I was able to walk up a physically kick a deer in a food plot or shoot it point blank. Totally differently.


----------



## eyecatcher1

Boardman Brookies said:


> I can't remember the last time I was able to walk up a physically kick a deer in a food plot or shoot it point blank. Totally differently.


I don't think its totally different. Just because you don't like it doesn't mean it's wrong or disgusting or pathetic. I remember "hunting" being something totally different. You patterned deer in their natural environment, set up a stand along their travel corridor and hoped they came through when you were on stand. No bait, no food plots, no hinge cutting. I don't necessarily like or dislike any of these methods but I also don't go on QDM threads and slam people for their hunts.


----------



## DecoySlayer

Boardman Brookies said:


> I can't remember the last time I was able to walk up a physically kick a deer in a food plot or shoot it point blank. Totally differently.


You have never walked up to a deer on it's bed? Stalked a deer till you got close enough to touch it? That's too bad, that is the best part of hunting. That is the skill of hunting.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

DecoySlayer said:


> You have never walked up to a deer on it's bed? Stalked a deer till you got close enough to touch it? That's too bad, that is the best part of hunting. That is the skill of hunting.


Absolutely I have. Did you watch this video? There was no stalking, no taking the wind into consideration, no element of surprise. These guys walked up to a farm animal, kicked it a few times, then wasted it.


----------



## Lumberman

Wait a minute. So I can shoot a 350lb pig for $200. How many pounds of pork do I get off one of those. Sounds like a deal to me and I always wanted to try and make my own bacon. 

I was never interested in one of these hunts until just now.


----------



## DecoySlayer

Boardman Brookies said:


> Absolutely I have. Did you watch this video? There was no stalking, no taking the wind into consideration, no element of surprise. These guys walked up to a farm animal, kicked it a few times, then wasted it.



Yeah, I saw it. It is disgusting to say the least. 

I have hunted in a "fenced" area on several occasions. I hunted on Ft. Meade, Ft. Devens, and Aberdeen Proving Grounds. Those deer, and ducks at Devens, were just as wild as any I have ever hunted. There was only one real difference. The deer on those bases were not "gun shy". They were used to gunfire so they would not run if shot at, and missed. 

I just may have misunderstood what you were saying which is why I said what I did. I did not mean to cause an problems.


----------



## triplelunger

Lumberman said:


> Wait a minute. So I can shoot a 350lb pig for $200. How many pounds of pork do I get off one of those. Sounds like a deal to me and I always wanted to try and make my own bacon.
> 
> I was never interested in one of these hunts until just now.


You bet! I've gone to this place a few times now. Don't consider it a hunt, just go smack a big ole pig (300 mag behind the ear is a good choice), then butcher her up with some buddies and beers! The guy who runs the place is a good guy, and skins and quarters them for $20.
I figure those pigs live a better life than anything that ends up in a slaughterhouse. 
By the way... the homemade bacon I've made the last few years is nothing short of insane!


----------



## Boardman Brookies

eyecatcher1 said:


> I don't think its totally different. Just because you don't like it doesn't mean it's wrong or disgusting or pathetic. I remember "hunting" being something totally different. You patterned deer in their natural environment, set up a stand along their travel corridor and hoped they came through when you were on stand. No bait, no food plots, no hinge cutting. I don't necessarily like or dislike any of these methods but I also don't go on QDM threads and slam people for their hunts.


I think we are probably on the same page. I do agree with you on you about what hunting "was." However this video doesn't represent any form of hunting. It is livestock slaughter.


----------



## DecoySlayer

Boardman Brookies said:


> I think we are probably on the same page. I do agree with you on you about what hunting "was." However this video doesn't represent any form of hunting. It is livestock slaughter.


It would be better advertising, and more honest, if they called their operation a "Slaughter you own pork" facility. Kinda like place that advertise picking your own strawberries or apples.


----------



## Lumberman

triplelunger said:


> You bet! I've gone to this place a few times now. Don't consider it a hunt, just go smack a big ole pig (300 mag behind the ear is a good choice), then butcher her up with some buddies and beers! The guy who runs the place is a good guy, and skins and quarters them for $20.
> I figure those pigs live a better life than anything that ends up in a slaughterhouse.
> By the way... the homemade bacon I've made the last few years is nothing short of insane!


This is getting better and better. I'm really thinking I'm going to do this.


----------



## Waif

Lumberman said:


> Wait a minute. So I can shoot a 350lb pig for $200. How many pounds of pork do I get off one of those. Sounds like a deal to me and I always wanted to try and make my own bacon.
> 
> I was never interested in one of these hunts until just now.


Hog live weight to butchered has a good average of half live weight to meat. If I recall correctly from butchering days.
I stunned them with a shot to head above eyes and cut their juglars. Not a slash across neck. Look up method if considering such.
Heart still beating bleeds them out better. Getting them cooled is important ,as well as storing and butchering temps. I skinned mine when I raised hogs.
A two hundred pound hog is enough for two people to handle. Smaller would suit me if I' m not raising it.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

DecoySlayer said:


> It would be better advertising, and more honest, if they called their operation a "Slaughter you own pork" facility. Kinda like place that advertise picking your own strawberries or apples.


I like that idea!


----------



## retired dundo

You


vsmorgantown said:


> I know and then he (they) brag about it like its such a great feat, such as, " a rage in the cage baby!" or "I'm shaking." while holding up his hand. Total joke. I think, when I get home, I'm going to walk around my buddy's farm and "hunt" one of his angus steers......lol


 You are so right.What a joke wearing camo. My ma is 91 I could show her how to shoot a gun 10 feet and dress her in bright orange and she could be a big hunter like that guy.


----------



## DecoySlayer

Hey, real hunting can be that "easy". I once shot a turkey, in the VERY open woods, at a range of about 40', while I was wearing blaze orange. I just stood there and it walked right up to me. 

They would not allow me to post that picture on the wall, in the hunting clothing department, when I worked there. I wonder why? LOL!


----------



## triplelunger

Lumberman said:


> This is getting better and better. I'm really thinking I'm going to do this.


Me and a couple buddies have made an event out of this for the last couple years. We go in Feb/March, each kill a pig, then get to work on the butchering. 
Italian sausage, brats, slim jims, breakfast sausage, bacon, bacon, bacon...
We have a great time, drink too much, and bring home a lot of cheap/quality pork.
Yes, the guy in the video is a douche...


----------



## Liver and Onions

eyecatcher1 said:


> Can't call it a hunt because it was a fenced hunt but you will congratulate the first guy you see that shoots a deer of his food plot. Seems a little hypocritical.


Ya know eyecatcher, sometimes you write posts that show good common sense and then sometimes you write something like this that makes you look like the dumbest rock on the pile.
What's up with that ?

L & O


----------



## eyecatcher1

Liver and Onions said:


> Ya know eyecatcher, sometimes you write posts that show good common sense and then sometimes you write something like this that makes you look like the dumbest rock on the pile.
> What's up with that ?
> 
> L & O


I explained myself. Everyone has there one opinion on what is hunting. If that was hunting to them so be it. It wasn't what I'd call hunting but it isn't disgusting to me. Not every one had a good mentor growing up so some are self taught or learn by what they see on TV shows. The whole "rage to the cage" mentality that we see on today's hunting shows is more disgusting then a guy and his kid harvesting a pig that was raised for that purpose.


----------



## Big Schmelt

Boardman Brookies said:


> That video was pathetic. So are those idiots. So you can go to this "ranch" and "hunt" a domestic pig? WTH is the point?


Totally agree. This is not hunting nor is it even a sport. Hopefully with any luck they will be shut down.


----------

